# Burning/mucous when passing loose stools



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

I was diagnosed a few months ago, after experiencing symptoms (gas/diarrhoea/abdo pain/nausea) after having appendicitis (causing peritonitis) and having my appendix removed in April. I have my first appointment with a Gastro in a few weeks...bit nervous about what he will have to say! Does anyone else experience a burning sensation when passing loose stools??? There is never any blood in mine..but the pain is pretty shocking!!How about mucous?? I've noticed that a few times as well, is that normal in IBS??Just want to know if anyone else has experienced this, so I know that I'm not weird!!


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

YES! the mucus thing comes and goes as does the burning. I thought that my intestines were finally falling out. I thought i had things under control last month - no problems for about 3 days - then ...here we go again. It may sound nuts, but I try to keep a log of meds and what I eat to see any changes - I know now NOT to eat spicy foods (which my husband loves)







But most of the time, it doesn't seem to matter.I wish I knew what causes the mucous stuff. Anyone have any info for us? My DR seems not to worry, so she says I shouldn't. But it is scarey to see that stuff.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Yes, I sometimes get the burning when my D is really bad...not sure why. I use those 'baby wipes' after & they really help to soothe the area, as well as feel 'cleaner'.From the many threads I've read here, mucous seems to be very common. I don't know the medical reasons for it, but it seems most people with D experience it quite regularly. I'm sure I read somewhere that mucous is normally passed by everyone, but with 'normal' bowel movements it just isn't noticed because the stools aren't 'loose'.Always good to ask your doctor about anything that bothers you though...hopefully they'll be forthcoming, so many aren't.







Take care,Lynda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Polly,The burning could be from the bile acids passing through the system if the gall bladder is not functioning properly.Linda


----------

